# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Republika e Kosovës në procesin e liberalizimit të vizave

## drifilon

Qfare do i thonite evropese sikure te ju vije rasti te ju ndegjoi per mose hekjen e vizave vetem kosoves .

SHPREHNU IPNE MENDIMIN TUAJE PA DORZA ...

----------


## Bardhi

Do i thoja me plot gojen; 
Liroj Kosovate te udhetojne te lire . Kete e meritojne nga evropa. Besoj se Evropa nuk e ka harruar, ndihmen qe ja ka dhene Skenderbeu ne kohen e tij. Po mos tishte kane Skenderbeu, Turku e kishte bere lesh evropen e asaj kohe. 
Kete ata e dijne mire.
Shqiptaret e kane edhe Nanen Tereze bije te veten. Evropa e ka per ndere kete shejtereshe.
Atehe diqka spo kuptoj.
Si mundet evropa me i ngujuar ate popull, qe beri aq shume per evropen. 
I dha dy uje te permasve boterore.

----------


## drifilon

Sikur mua te me ipej rasti une do i thosha evropes se kosova e meritone liberalizimin e vizave me teper se Rumanija nje shtet gabel me nje papunsi mbi 2 milione po aqe sa esht e ter popullsia e kosove dhe po ashtu me nje komunitet rome po 2 milione super te varfer super te pa integruare super te rrezikshem per evropen .

Poashtu edhe bullgarija nje vende i varfer me nje popullsi te pa pune sa gjysma e kosoves nje shtet me paga super te ulta ku bullgaret vijne dhe punoijne edhe ne kosove shto ketu edhe gabelizmine e racave te cilate jetoijne atje shume te pa pershtatshem per evropen 


Serbija nje shtet me nje popullsi gjenocidale kriminale e cila vetm keto 20 vitet e fundite beri me mijra masakra ne ballkane nje shtet me nje papunsi e cila shkone ne mbi 37% perafersishte 1 milione sa gjysma e popullsise se kosoves nje shtet i cili ka jetuare dhe jetone ende preije kredive me nje borxhe te jashtem preij 37 miliard dollarve perkunder 7 milione banorve qe ka .
Shtet i cili ende e financone standartine e jetes se qytetarve te saije preije kredive 

Bosna nje shtet fantome me 1001 probleme nje bombe atomike ne mes te evropes e cila shume shpejte do shpertheje nje mikse etnike i pa pare ne evrope pa asnje shprese dhe perespektive per qytetaret e saij i pa deshiruare per te gjitha nacionalitetet te cilet jetoijne ne te 

Bosna nje shtet me nja papunsi mbi 47% po aqe sa gjysma e popullates se kosoves me probleme kozmike socijale me mbi 300.000 mije perfituese dhe invalide te luftes (Po aqe sa ka kosova te papune per momentine 300.000)



Zoteri byrokrate pedera te bashkimite evropiane qfare reziku  paraqet kosova per ju me teper se keto shtete te cilate sote levizine lirshem ne evrope ..




Kjo eshte kosova evrope 


Kosova popullsia 2.4 milone banore 
Diaspora 700.000 mije 
(te gjithe me statuse te rregullte ne shtetet me te pasura te evropes dhe botes ku shumica e ketyre popujve te cilve ju ju heket vizate sote punoijne ne evrope neper firmate e shqiptarve te kosoves si 
Slovaket 
qeket 
polaket 
rumunet 
bullgaret 
serbet 

Ne kosove jetoijne  1.7 milone banore rezidente preije te cilve 800.000 mije jane femije dhe studente pa kurrfare interesi per te ikure nga kosova per faktine se jane te miture 

300.000 mije penzionera per te cilet nuke egzistone evropa 

Preije ketyre 1.7 milone banorve rezidente sa ka kosova sote mbi 50% ose gjysma jane te gjinise femrore qka do te thote se nuke ka tendence per emigrime apo nuke paraqete ndonje rrezike te ndonje fluksi emigrimi dreijt evropes

(PER FAKTINE SE NUKE KA QENE DHE NUKE ESHTE NE MENTALITETINE TONE TE EMIGROIJE GJINIJA FEMRORE )

Papunsija ne kosove ndoshta eshte e madhe po ta llogarisime ne perqindje e cila varijone preije 30% deri 35% pore ne numere kjo perqindje eshte e pa perfillshme per te paraqiture ndonje rrezike apo qfardo problemi per evropen 

Te pa pune ne kosove sipase statistikave zyrtare jane (260.000 mije) 

Pore kjo shifere munde te jet edhe fleksibel marre parasyshe faktine se shume njerez punoijne ne te zezen dhe perfitoijne edhe nga ndihma sociale 


Preije ketyre 260.000 mije te pa pune te kosoves 40% jane te gjinise femrore ndersa 160.000 mije  meshkuje ..

ATEHER TE NDERUARE BYROKRATE TE EVROPES 160.000 MIJE KOSOVARE PARAQESINE RREZIKE PER EVROPEN (EDHE SIKURE KETA TE GJITHE TE DONIN TE EMIGRONIN NE EVROPE..........



Slovakija ka 500.000 mije rome te cilet jetojne ne varferi te skajshme dhe bejne jete primitive sikure ne kohrate e gurit ku shume preije tyre ushqehen edhe me QEJE te ngordhure shikone dokumentarine e ARDS dhe binduni vete ... dhe kjo nuke qe ndonje pengese per evropen 



Zoteri te bashkimite evropiane ju duhet ta dini se ne shqiptaret e kosoves jemi populle puntore dhe inteligente pore kemi edhe shpirte sipermarresishe diaspora shqiptaret e kosoves si asnje populle ne evrope dhe ballkane kane investime qindra miliarda jashte kosoves 
(kU SIPASE NJE STUDIMI VETEM NE ZVICERRE KU JTOIJNE MBI 200.000 MIJE KOSOVARE KANE TE INVESTUARA VETM NE IMMOBILIE PATUNDSHMERI MBI 35 MILIARDE FRANGA ...

Nje krahasime slovenet jashte slovenise kane te investuara 10 miliarde euro 


Ju zoteri te evropese duhet ta dini se shqiptaret e kosoves kane me dhjetra miliarda te investuara ne rajone  kane ne pronesi pothuaje se ter bregdetine kroate  mala zez dhe ate shqiptare me dhjetra sipermarrje te fuqishme ne sloveni kroaci bosne pa llogariture ketu qekine slovakine hungarine austrine zvicrren gjermanin ameriken dubai maqedoni sudi norvegji belgjike angline e po thuaje se ter turqine jane ne pronesi te shqiptarve te kosoves


Kosova me 2.4 milone banore ka numrine me te madhe te miliarderave dhe milionerave per koke banori ne evrope ..

Ndashi hekna ndashi mose na hekni vizate pore nje te jeni te sigurte se ne shqiptare e kosoves nuke e kemi ndermende te ju lusime ase te ju bime ne gjunje pore edhe nje te jeni te sigurte se ne nuke do hyjme ne evrope si qiragjinje duke ju luture...



Une e njofe dhe e dije kushe eshte evropa pothuaje se cepem cep evrope dueheshe te ndiheshe e privilegjuare qe te keshe ne mesine tende RACEN shqiptare ...


KAQE

----------


## martini1984

Europa shikon interesat e saja.
Bullgaria ka turizmin e lire
Rumania minerale nentokesore.
Une them se e meritojme si prejardhje
prsh

----------


## drifilon

> Europa shikon interesat e saja.
> Bullgaria ka turizmin e lire
> Rumania minerale nentokesore.
> Une them se e meritojme si prejardhje
> prsh



Kosova ka me teper minerale nentoksore se sa rumania per koke banori 



Kosova ka rezerva ne LIGNITE mbi 13 miliarde te cilat po u konvertuane ne dollare i bie perafersisht 650 miliarde dollare gjashtqinde e pezdhjet MILIARDE DOLLARE 

Kosova ze vendin e 5 ne bote per rezervate e lingnitit 



http://www.answers.com/topic/kosovo


Pa llogariture TREPQEN dikure gjiganti me i madhe i ish-jugosllavise dhe njeherishe eksportuesi me i madhe i saj ,i cili kishte te punsuare mbi 22.000 puntore 


Ndersa sa i perket bullgarise vetem ne shqiptaret e kosoves ne zvicerre fitoijme me teper se ter turizmi i varfer i bullgarise

----------


## martini1984

http://www.ipicture.de/daten/wirtschaft_rumaenien.html
prsh

----------


## TetovaMas

Evropa si nje kontinente "kurve " liberalizimi i vizave i krijon me shume pasuri evropes ,se sa humbje prej shqipetareve. Pasuria nentokesore e Kosoves, krijon konkurrence per evropen.Modernizimi i detit adriatik shqipetare ,krijon konkurrence per evropen.

Diplomacia politike shqipetare eshte fajtori kryesore per izolimin e shqipetareve .

----------


## beni33

ne   VITIN   2011   SHQIPTARET   E  KOSOVES  DOTE  JEN    VENDI    ME   I   IZOLUAR  NE     EUROP     KURSE    DIHET  MIR   QE   SHQIPTARET E  KOSOVES   MESESHUMTI  ANOIN  NGA   EUROPA   DHE  JAN     PRO   EUROPIAN    PRO   AMRIKAN    NDOSHATA   KET       E  KAN   KEQ  KUPTUAR  MIQET  TAN   NDERKOMBTAR     DHE   PO     LUAJN ME  NE    SI    ME  NJE   FEMIJE   PARASHKOLLOAR   KURSE    NJE   KOMB   SIQ  ESHT AJ   SERB    ICILI     ESHT     KKOMBI ME  ANTI  EUROPIAN     FITON     PRIVILEGJ    TE       LEVIZ    I  LIRE  NE   VENDE    TE   EUROPES  PA  VIZA    KJO  TREGON    SA   TE      TRASH  JEMI NE   NE  KOSOVE

----------


## SKRAPARI

evropa e do serbin qe ajo mos te shkoje nga rusia, ndersa ju s`keni nga shkoni edhe per 100 vjet
po te keni leke investoni ne shqipni, kjo do ishte gjeja me e mire per te gjithe

----------


## Dar_di

*Fajon jep shpresa për liberalizimin e vizave për Kosovën*

Përfaqësuesja e Parlamentit Evropian, Tanja Fajon, theksoi domosdoshmërinë që Kosova të marrë sa më shpejt udhëzimet e qarta nga Bashkimi Evropian për përmbushjen e kritereve për liberalizimin e vizave. Shpresoj se 10 nëntori, dy ditë pasi që ministrat do të marrin vendimin për Shqipërinë dhe Bosnjë e Hercegovinën, të jetë një kohë e shkëlqyeshme për tju dhënë autoriteteve dhe qytetarëve të Kosovës lajme të mira, u shpreh Fajon pas takimit me kryetarin e Kuvendit të Kosovës, Jakup Krasniqi.Ajo ka përmendur disa kritere të rëndësishme për futjen e Kosovës në këtë proces, duke veçuar sidomos pasaportat biometrike, menaxhimin e integruar të kufirit dhe luftën kundër krimit të organizuar dhe korrupsionit.

Konsideroj që ne si institucione, edhe si Kuvend, por edhe Qeveria, ka përmbushur shumë obligime dhe shumë kërkesa teknike për të lehtësuar ose për ti kryer obligimet e veta në raport me kërkesat që i kanë pasur raportet e progresit për Kosovën dhe institucionet e saj, tha Krasniqi. (Kosova sot)

----------


## beni33

sot   zonja   fajon    tregoj  se  kosova  esht    shumm   larg  liberalizimin  te  vizave    per  kosoven    pra     mos     te   endrojm  kot   por   te      kerkojm nga   shteti am    shqiperia   qe      ta  naj   lejon    nenshtetsin   shqiptare   dhe  dote    ishte   zgjidh     ky problem   
 kur    serbet  e  kosoves   kan     drejt  te    paisen me  pasaport  serbe    pse  ne     shqiptaret   e kosoves  te  mos     kemi mundesi    te  paisemi me   dokumenta   shqiptare    tash   sali  berisha    duhet  te  tregoj  ftyren  e   ti                se  sa  esht      kombtarisht    i sinqert

----------


## 2043

Kosova nuk duhet ta mari kete veprim me mburje se cfare ka bere e kush ka qene ne te kaluaren.
Nuk ka perse te mari pasaportat shqiptare per te udhetuar ne Shengen.
Kosova duhet te plotesoje sa me pare kriteret teknike qe Europa kerkon, ne menyre qe te paraqitet denjesisht perpara Europes si shtet i barabarte me te tjeret dhe kjo eshte plotesisht e mundshme qe te realizohet ne nje kohe te shkurter.
Eshte ne te mire te njohjes se Kosoves  qe te plotesoje standartet ne menyre qe te realizoje heqjen e vizave per popullsine e saj.
Shqiperia ame nuk u ka mohuar asgje Kosoves, por nese kosovaret duan te njohin shtetin e tyre te ri, kjo eshte rruga me e mire
Ju uroj vellezerve  tane qe sa me shpejt ti arijne kriteret dhe une besoj se pas me pak se nje viti kjo do te ndodhe.
Gjerat e mira , arihen me durim.
Tregojeni veten te civilizuar ashtu sikunder jeni ne te vertete.

SUKSESE VELLEZER

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Edhe un si Bardhi do i kisha then !

*Mos e harroni Skenderbeun !
Mos e harroni Skenderbeun ! Amanet ua le !*
Ai ju mbrojti kundër turkut, dhe ju s'na dini te miren, i mbyllni syt para keti fakti gjigand  !
Paramendoni vetem pakes sikur te mos ishte skenderbeu dhe shqiptaret, do te ishit te gjithe te islamizuar sot ?! 



 :pa dhembe:

----------


## Dar_di

*Fajon: Do angazhohemi seriozisht për Kosovën*

Eurodeputetja Tanja Fajon ka deklaruar se ajo dhe kolegët e saj në Parlamentin Evropian do të angazhohen seriozisht që Kosova të afrohet me BE-në dhe të marrë udhërrëfyesin për liberalizimin e vizave. Deklaratën e saj, Fajon e bëri pas një takimi të zhvilluar me ministrin e Brendshëm të Kosovës, Bajram Rexhepi, ku ka nënvizuar se liberalizimi i vizave është një hap i rëndësishëm për qytetarët. Fajon, u bëri thirrje autoriteteve kosovare që të vazhdojnë me përmbushjen e kritereve për liberalizim vizash dhe t’i realizojnë reformat, në mënyrë që deri në fund të vitit 2011, Kosova të jetë gati për t’u përfshirë në procesin e lehtësimit të vizave me Bashkimin Evropian. Ajo tha se liberalizimi i vizave është një proces teknik, andaj përjashtoi mundësinë që mosnjohja e Kosovës nga 5 vendet anëtare të BE-së të ketë ndonjë ndikim në këtë çështje. 

“Mendoj se mosnjohja nga shtetet anëtare nuk ka të bëjë me këtë proces teknik. Presim që Komisioni Evropian të lëshojë disa udhëzime të qarta - një strategji për heqjen e regjimit të vizave - dhe që Kosova të përqendrohet në zbatimin e këtyre kritereve”. “Do të jetë një rrugë e gjatë që do të kërkojë shumë, por mendoj se është e nevojshme të shkohet përmes kësaj rruge. Nëse do të ndodhë kjo deri në fundin e vitit të ardhshëm, mendoj se Kosova do të jetë në gjendje të hyjë në regjimin pa viza”. “Së shpejti Shqipëria dhe Bosnja do të hyjnë në regjimin pa viza dhe pas kësaj, vendet e Ballkanit që lëvizin të lira do të shkojë në 5. Shpresoj që së shpejti edhe Kosova do të jetë gati të hyjë në këtë regjim”, ka pohuar Fajon.  

Ministri i Punëve të Brendshme të Kosovës, Bajram Rexhepi shprehu domosdoshmërinë për marrjen e një strategjie zyrtare të Bashkimit Evropian për liberalizimin e vizave. Ai tha se në mungesë të dialogut dhe udhërrëfyesit zyrtar të Komisionit Evropian për liberalizimin e vizave, institucionet kosovare kanë hartuar një udhërrëfyes nacional, të bazuar në udhërrëfyesit e vendeve të rajonit, porse ky dokument nuk u mjafton autoriteteve kosovare. 

Ndërkohë, për Kosovën thuhet se Komisioni Evropian duhet të shfrytëzojë 10 nëntorin - publikimin e së ashtuquajturës “Pako të zgjerimit”, për t’i dhënë Prishtinës udhëzime zyrtare për procesin e liberalizimit të vizave. (Kosova sot)

----------


## Dar_di

E kaluara historike nuk është e arsyeshme të shfrytëzohet për raste të tilla kur e gjithë procesi varet nga puna që bëjnë personat juridik të vendit në drejtimin e shtetit. 

Rruga e Kosovës për në BE kalon nëpër disa faza, e ato janë:

1.	Studimi i fizibilitetit- që ka kuptimin e kryerjes, plotësimit dhe realizimit të rendit, sigurisë, qeverisjes së mire, sundimit të ligjit, ekonomisë stabile dhe shpejtim të reformave. 
2.	Procesi i Stabilizim Asocimit- gjatë të cilit fillojnë negociatat ndërmjet shtetit që dëshiron të anëtarësohet në BE dhe përfaqësuesve legjitim të BE. Aty përfshihen çështje të tilla si: reformat në vend, sistemi i financave dhe lëvizja e kapitaleve, energjetika, çështjet e demokracisë dhe të shoqërisë civile, të drejtat e njeriut dhe liritë themelore, media, prona, aspektet gjinore, minoritetet etj.
3.	Marrëveshja e Stabilizim Asocimit- e cila përfshinë gjithashtu negociata mes përfaqësuesve të BE dhe vendit tonë që pretendon anëtarësim në BE. P.sh. Shqipëria mbante çdo gjashtë javë negociata për Marrëveshjen e Stabilizim Asocimit. Kjo marrëveshje përfshinë: preambulën, parimet e përgjithshme, dialogu politik, bashkëpunimin rajonal, lëvizjen e lirë të mallrave, lëvizjen e lirë të shërbimeve dhe kapitaleve, drejtësinë dhe çështjet e brendshme, protokollet etj.
4.	Ftesa për në BE- bëhet atëherë kur mbahet ndonjë samit i shteteve anëtare të BE dhe vendoset t`i bëhet ftesë shtetit i cili ka plotësuar kriteret për t`u bërë anëtar i BE-së.

----------


## Dar_di

*Kosova duhet të marrë Strategjinë e vizave*

Kosova duhet të marrë pa shtyrje Strategjinë për liberalizimin e vizave, ka thënë raportuesja e Bashkimit Evropian për Kosovën Ulrike Lunacek.

Ajo në një intervistë për Radio Kosovën ka thënë se Kosova do ta marrë strategjinë e vizave.

“Këtë ma ka konfirmuar personalisht komisioneri i Komisionit Evropian Pierre Mirel. Këto ditë jam në kontakt të vazhdueshëm me Komisionin Evropian për të ushtruar trysni që kjo të bëhet sa më parë. Shpresoj, por nuk mund të them me siguri të plotë, se strategjia e vizave do t''i jepet Kosovës këta muaj, gjithsesi para vitit të ri. E di që Kosova ka plotësuar shumë prej kushteve, por jo të gjitha. Nuk kam informacione për datën e saktë, por mund të përsëris se jam në kontakt të vazhdueshëm me Komisionin Evropian, kurse sot pasdite për këtë çështje do të flas edhe me shefen e diplomacisë evropiane zonjën Ashton”, tha Lunacek.

Ajo tha se fakti që Kosova ka mbetur e izoluar në Ballkan, është pikërisht arsyeja që vazhdimisht bën trysni tek Komisioni Evropian që sa më shpejtë të procedojë edhe me Kosovën.

“Nuk guxojmë të lejojmë që populli i Kosovës të jetë në izolim kështu si është, kur kosovarët vetëm në pesë vende të botës mund të udhëtojnë pa viza. Parlamenti Evropian po bën trysni që të hiqet kjo gjendje. Jam në kontakt të vazhdueshëm edhe me eurodeputeten sllovene Tanja Fajon, e cila është përgjegjëse për çështjen e strategjisë së vizave në Parlamentin Evropian dhe me të jemi marrë vesh që në fillim të nëntorit të bëjmë një takim me komisarin Stefan Fule dhe zyrtarët të tjerë të lartë, për të shtuar edhe më fort presionin tek Komisioni Evropian që Kosova të marrë menjëherë dhe pa asnjë shtyrje strategjinë e vizave”, tha ajo.

Duke folur rreth dialogut që pritet të fillojë me Serbinë, Lunacek tha “Unë dua të shpresoj që të mos ketë ndonjë ndikim, mirëpo për shkak të situatës së krijuar për një kohë të gjatë mund të mos dihet se kur do të mbahen saktësisht zgjedhjet parlamentare, nëse ato do të jenë të parakohshme apo të jashtëzakonshme dhe se si kryeministri Thaçi do të menaxhojë me këtë krizë. Por mund të them se temat të cilat do të bisedohen janë ato që kanë të bëjnë me jetën e qytetarit, kështu që ato mund të fillojnë të zgjidhen përmes dialogut në nivel zyrtarësh të institucioneve të të dyja vendeve, pra nuk do të thotë se duhet patjetër të zhvillohet një takim me kryeministrash”. /Telegrafi/

----------


## Dar_di

*Fajon: As Kosova nuk mund të mbetet e izoluar*

Bruksel, 9 nëntor  – Raportuesja e parlamentit Evropian për liberalizimin e vizave, Tanja Fajon, thekson se pas liberalizimit të vizave për Shqipërinë dhe Bosnjën, as Kosova nuk mund të mbetet e izoluar, njoftojnë mediat e Tiranës.

“Njerëzit më shumë se kurrë duhet të ndihen të lirë. Është koha që Komisioni Evropian të dalë me udhëzime të qarta dhe të gjejë një zgjidhje sesi të përfshijë Kosovën në regjimin pa viza", ka thënë Fajon në një komunikatë për media.

Ajo ka ritheksuar se Kosova nuk guxon të mbetet "një vrimë e zezë në hartën e Ballkanit Perëndimor". Qeveria në Prishtinë, thotë ajo, ka për të kaluar një pjesë të rëndësishme të rrugës deri në heqjen e vizave, por njerëzve u nevojitet perspektivë e qartë evropian. (Koha ditore)

----------


## projekti21_dk

Kujdes pra kujt po ia jepni votat në zgjedhjet e 12 dhjetorit!!!
( U pa puna e këtyre që ishin deri dje... )

----------


## strange



----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Evrope kthena kufinjt, e sa per vizat mbaj per vete.

----------

